# Documentations, why not for FreeBSD



## j4ck (Nov 14, 2015)

There are lots of awesome documentations for Linux like these:   
Check this link and this image out. These are just two examples of lots of Linux documentations. Why there is not anything like these for FreeBSD?


----------



## Beastie7 (Nov 14, 2015)

Because books are more expressive than pretty little pictures.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 14, 2015)

j4ck said:


> Why there is not anything like these for FreeBSD?


Because people who want such things have not created them yet.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 14, 2015)

To go along with what wblock@ said, Linux doesn't have such a thing. Some guy with a web site made one. There *is* one for FreeBSD somewhere but I haven't immediately found it.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 14, 2015)

freebsdwiki.net is a place for it.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 14, 2015)

Beastie7 said:


> Because books are more expressive than pretty little pictures.



There's this free alternative... MIT OpenCourseware: Operating System Engineering. It's not FreeBSD specific, but it's of UNIX.

I don't see a problem with buying a book. It's a free operating system, and the authors put their time and knowledge together to make their information available for a price. The knowledge doesn't expire, so it's not a bottleneck restriction. Instead of paying for a proprietary OS, the cost goes into an interesting book.


----------



## Beastie7 (Nov 14, 2015)

sidetone said:


> There's this free alternative... MIT OpenCourseware: Operating System Engineering. It's not FreeBSD specific, but it's of UNIX.
> 
> I don't see a problem with buying a book. It's a free operating system, and the authors put their time and knowledge together to make their information available for a price. The knowledge doesn't expire, so it's not a bottleneck restriction. Instead of paying for a proprietary OS, the cost goes into an interesting book.



I don't understand; I wasn't arguing against books.


----------

